

Show HN: share your June side project   - kodeshpa


======
latch
I hope to release version 2 of <http://mogade.com/> and possibly an android
driver for it as well :) almost there, just need to spend a couple weeks with
existing users to make sure the data migration goes smoothly and the api
remains backwards compatible.

------
yesimahuman
I'm working on Widgetfame: <http://widgetfame.com>

I had posted just a minute before finding this page:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2611775>

~~~
taphangum
Love what you're doing. I would change the "Make your website do stuff"
though. It confuses me as its a bit vague.

~~~
yesimahuman
Yea it could more clear. Thanks for the feedback!

------
nhangen
We wanted to build a crowdfunding alternative that could be self-hosted and
flexible, so we're building <http://ignitiondeck.com>. It's a WordPress plugin
and if it does well, we'll probably bring it to other platforms.

------
maresca
<https://openpoll.us> \- A platform that allows people to vote and comment on
legislation. I am just putting some finishing touches on my MVP. Feel free to
give it a try. All feedback is appreciated.

------
proexploit
Well, one of them I've just progressed to "useable" status is a Facebook fan
page previewer at preview.steadyhelm.com/path/to/your/server/ - Just makes
prototyping and cranking out fan pages faster for me as I don't have to set up
an application, deal with setAutoResize etc.

Example: [http://preview.steadyhelm.com/http://minim.co/facebook-
pages...](http://preview.steadyhelm.com/http://minim.co/facebook-
pages/perfect-pearl/)

~~~
irunbackwards
Holy freaking useful.

------
kodeshpa
\- Extending features in android app 'DeviceDoctor' [Very useful utility for
android developers <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.devicetest>] \-
Updating Dawg [application for social networking]
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.zubhalabs.dawg.and...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.zubhalabs.dawg.android)

------
raquo
I want to subscribe to HN posts filtered by points, submitters, keywords,
openCalais data, etc. I'm building a web app for this, v0.1 due in several
days.

As a side effect of scraping HN it would also have a lot of data that I'd want
to aggregate/analyze/visualize.

------
Rust
Too many: android app (JS + PhoneGap, not so bad); two FB apps; a CRM for
small-to-medium music and dance schools; an online "object shortener" (like
bit.ly for files - videos, music, images, Word docs, Excel sheets, PDFs, etc.)
- upload once, view anywhere.

------
martinshen
We just moved to SF and started work again on <http://UpOut.com>

We hope to release a version for public use then guides/itineraries and a beta
of our mobile app.

------
krisneuharth
<http://www.climberbum.com> \- a site to help rock climbers find the best
deals on climbing gear.

------
freddy
Confered - Easy & free to create beautiful mobile landing pages.
<http://confered.com>

~~~
freddy
Scan4Points - Android app to make calculating Weight Watchers points easier.
<http://confered.com/apps/Ryb70>

------
koren
<http://droplo.com/> \- drag&drop subversion on the cloud

~~~
martinshen
Sexy Graphics... but I would revamp some of the interface arrangement. You
should follow a more standard style whereby the features can more easily be
read or that the teaser page in general can be ready quickly.

------
klaut
a booking manager, expense tracking for holiday let owners
<http://www.thebookingbee.com>

------
YuriNiyazov
www.readlen.com - an efficient way to get through your Instapaper bookmarks.

------
kodeshpa
so many interesting project.

